# Alaska and Goat photos



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Heres a couple photos of just fun stuff going on here. The kid pics are about a week or so old.. they're getting so big now!

Katies 2nd buck kid 










Angel browsing










The Piglets










Old photos of Spirits buck



















Common Mergansers










Little Susitna River last week










Spring IS HERE!










A Moose way back in the woods while hiking, she had a yearling calf with her










Favorite tree: BIRCH!










The path while hiking (about 9pm)










A Moose looking at the goats










 hope you all liked them! I have a ton more that I need to sift though, just got back from a road trip last night ..


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: LOTS of Alaska and Goat photos*

Those are great pics! Love the babies and the moose!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always love your pics Katrina....thanks for sharing... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Why can't it be just a little warmer up in Alaska.... Maybe then I could live there... :wink: 

Love the pics!! :applaud:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to live there and lately I have been thinking it was warmer in the spring there than it has been here in Idaho. We installed new fencing this weekend and I wore snow pants and a winter coat. Next week though is suppose to be in the 80's. I am ready for some warm weather


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!

Jan


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Too CUTE!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG what gorgeous sights!!! I LOVE the one with the little baby hopping up on the tree stump! Way too cute! Thank you so much for posting-they are awesome. 

Do you have a pack goat? Where the goats on the hike with you? Or was the moose close to your pastures? I would be scared of a moose! LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I dont have a pack goat
The moose are everywhere and I saw the (bottom) moose in my neighbors yard. They're pretty..huge so we always keep our distance, especially because theyre going to calve next month!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Spirits little dude looks like he is having a blast!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Great pics. I especially like the one of Angel browsing. She's beautiful!

Deb Mc


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I just want to tell you that your photos are awesome. I love the one of the little goat jumping on the log. Action shots are to me-the funnest and hardest to capture. I cant imagine living in Alaska and not being into photography. It's also great to see that goats can actually live there and do fine. We are in (somewhat) warmer area of northern CA. I just love your photos and truly mean that. Make a photo calendar.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I loved all of them especially; Old photos of Spirits buck, and all of the nature photos in the woods. Again, great job!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I would LOVE to visit Alaska! We watch all the "Alaska" shows on TV, but most of them are in winter.


----------

